# For the skiff owners out there



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Decided to take the plunge and bought an 8wt outfit. If any of you skiff owners find yourself needing somebody to pole you around, I'd be happy to oblige just for the opportunity to learn a thing or two. Will pay for gas, food, or anything else, just want to spend more time on the water. I'm located in Houston but totally down to drive a ways if need be so just shoot me a PM! Thanks!

-Cole


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll have you on my skiff if you can pole in a straight line


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never had an issue keeping it in between the lines.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

What 8wt. outfit did you buy? I might take you up on your offer.


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Allen Fly Fishing Omega Model 3 and TFO Mangrove. Was trying to not go too spend crazy, and was able to pick up the Allen on a 50% off sale so seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure if you know how or not but make sure you do yourself and the person polling you around all day a favor and learn how to double haul. its essential to fishing effectively and being able to cast in any direction with a 20mph wind. Get used to casting back hand and learn to keep your rod tip down near the water as wind and boat movement will cause your line to pull and will never allow your fly to pause. There are lots of little things like that you don't notice until you fish on a moving boat just have to do it and learn. Its quite different than wading.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Ripin' Lips said:


> I'll have you on my skiff if you can pole in a straight line


Thats some funny stuff right there!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

eastmaty said:


> Not sure if you know how or not but make sure you do yourself and the person polling you around all day a favor and learn how to double haul. its essential to fishing effectively and being able to cast in any direction with a 20mph wind. Get used to casting back hand and learn to keep your rod tip down near the water as wind and boat movement will cause your line to pull and will never allow your fly to pause. There are lots of little things like that you don't notice until you fish on a moving boat just have to do it and learn. Its quite different than wading.


This is a good post. IMO, when you are fishing in salt water as we do, you ALWAYS want to have your rod tip as close to the surface of the water as possible. Some anglers even submerge it a bit. Doesn't matter if you are in a boat or wading, except maybe in the surf, if the waves are an issue. But the closer the rod tip is to the surface, the more control you have over the fly and your retrieve.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

eastmaty said:


> Not sure if you know how or not but make sure you do yourself and the person polling you around all day a favor and learn how to double haul. its essential to fishing effectively and being able to cast in any direction with a 20mph wind. Get used to casting back hand and learn to keep your rod tip down near the water as wind and boat movement will cause your line to pull and will never allow your fly to pause. There are lots of little things like that you don't notice until you fish on a moving boat just have to do it and learn. Its quite different than wading.


easmaty lives!!!


----------

